# Back-tension releases



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

No such thing as best. But some good ones are: Tru ball HT, BT Gold, Carter Only, Scott Black Hole, Whalens Hooker. Theres some other ones that escape me but you really can't make a bad choice. Finger number is personal preference. Shoot whats most comfortable to you.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

For the last few months, I've been on a crusade against the term "back-tension release." There is no such thing. You can shoot any release WITH back tension (the style of shooting), and you can punch off any so-called "back-tension" releases. I think you are referring to a "hinge" release (is this the one you shot? http://www.truball.com/SweetSpot.html). A hinge works by it rotating past a certain point, allowing the hook to fall off the cam/half moon. This is not to be confused by a "resistance-activated" release like the Evolution, where you just apply pressure backward and it goes off. These two styles are designed specifically to work off of back tension, but they are not the magic cure to suddenly make you shoot properly. These are easier to learn on, but you still have to do it the right way. 

Okay, my rant's done. To answer your original questions. Yes, I shoot a hinge release. I've been shooting the HT for quite a few years now and I love it now as much as the day I picked it up. There is also no such thing as a best one. Some have features that others do not which can make it more or less easier to use. For example, there are only a handful of them out there that have a micro adjust feature, the HT being one of them. Does that mean the rest are junk? No. It's just easier to set up than others. To me, the most important feature is the handle itself; how comfortable is it in your hands? Does it feel natural to you? Does it feel like its just part of your hand? If not, you have the wrong one. You are only going to shoot it comfortably if it feels good in your hand. Everything else comes second when buying one. 

As far as 3 v 4 fingers. I like 3. I think 4 gives you way too much control and leverage, so it will be easier to punch off and less forgiving. That being said, some people shoot amazing with 4 fingers. It goes back to what you like best.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

I shoot back tension (hinge) most of the time, I think they are excellent training aids, but they never give me better scores than straps (index trigger) or thumb releases.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bt is a style, as adam said.. but its basically only shootable on handheld releases like hinges, thumbs, etc. 

as far as whats good.. well there are several basic differences. first is the angle to the handle and the number of fingers. the more swept back the handle the faster it will fire when set at the same starting angle and same speed as one with a straighter handle. 4 finger releases will be easier to shoot than 3's and 3's will be easier than 2's... the more fingers the more leverage you have and the easier to punch/cheat.

next the more rounded the the handle the easier it is to fire, if the finger grooves are flat the release will slow on bad shots.. this is good and bad. scotts are more rounded, smoother shots, feel a tad better in the hand, but they will shoot shots my truballs will not. my bt gold hangs up when the pressure is wrong and will not fire.

thumb triggers and hinges fire off rotation of the release due to the transfer of pressure from the index finger to the ring/pinky fingers. to be effective and consistent this needs to be done relaxed and not with a tense hand. the pressure needs to be constant to maintain constant shots and the same poi. for example when i shoot a strong shot, it goes i/o baby x, weak shots are low left half shaft 10's to mostly inside out 10's (i know it doesn't sound like a bad shot, but trust me it is a bad shot). with a hinge the rotation/transfer of pressure causes the hook to ride on teh half-moon until the it drops off. with a trigger the rotation rolls the peg into the meat of your hand and depresses the button, causing a fire. 

I shoot a bt gold ultra 3 that i have tweaked to get to how i like. it shoots very good for me, i have also shot many other releases and wish i still had some of them. fav is a ht3 next is my bt gold then its a scott longhorn then blackhole


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

I myself shoot one. I shoot a BT Gold like it's a part of my hand. One thing is, once you find the one that works the best for you, it is very hard to change to a different one.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

So when you snap the thumb peg off it's like breaking a finger? Lol good shootin in las bud


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks guys this has given me alot to think about


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Back tension (hinge releases) are awesome but the number one thing is be patient when learning and dont worry bout score because they will go down for a while.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

N7709K said:


> So when you snap the thumb peg off it's like breaking a finger? Lol good shootin in las bud


Exactly. Haha. And gettin whapped in the face.


----------



## Thearchery97 (Jul 23, 2011)

I shoot an HHA little pull back tension release (handheld model). Great for getting rid of target panic.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I know how to use and own a BT but i rarely use it.... I just dont like the handle design of a Pro Advantage and havent had any want for another release.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I like my Zenith comfort 3d plus extended (sure is a long name, lol). It's no frills and fits my hand nicely. 

Might also be shooting a custom job I designed for both of the Jake's (N77 and AK13). I sure hope these guys are happy with the final product...


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's a question for you all. Have any of you played with putting athletic tape or anything on your handles? I've been considering it to keep it from slipping. I don't want to touch it the weekend before Vegas, but I might give it a try after. Anybody tried it?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Adam did you meet Kim last year in Vegas?

Love her dearly, but she's hard on my supply of archery gear, lol. She has my Tru tension that is taped(electrical) and I use athletic tape on my other one. I would recommend black hockey tape if I were to do it again, doesn't show the dirt and wear


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

You know, I don't think I did. You'll have to introduce me this year.

Hockey tape is an idea. But I have a roll of athletic lying around I use for grips, but the way I go through them, I might die before I run out. lol I might give it a shot between Vegas and Nationals. Not touching anything until then though. So you do like having it there, though?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep, I've got my Zenith choked in hockey tape...other wise it'll slip right out of my hand if I don't.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

I almost always throw some on mine. I only place it around the first and third finger on the release, as these are the fingers that experience the most movement when your going through the motions.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So that gives me another question. It seams like there's 2 schools of thought on hinge releases: either shoot full back tension and don't let you fingers move, or pull with back and let your fingers roll a bit. I think I shoot the 1st way (with a bit of roll in there). Who here shoots the 2nd? I know Jacob does. 

BTW, shoot 'em up at Worlds this weekend, Bridge!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I just pull with back tension and don't conciously let my fingers move. I shoot with a click though. If I were to shoot without one I would probably rotate my fingers while also using back tension.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I use complete back tension. GRIV knows his stuff, but I feel like I'm cheating when I let my first finger give to the pressure. Not that it doesn't work cause a lot of people shoot that way, but I prefer to keep my hand neutral and as tight as possible.

Feels more repeatable to me.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

There is only one way to correctly shoot them, way number two. When you just pull through the release rotates(only way a hinge shoots). The pressure transfers as the hand is pulled back by the contraction of the back muscles.

Watch grivs video and he explains the pressure transfer.. That's who taught mento correctly shoot a hinge


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Isaac, when you keep tension in your hand you will flinch and have inconsistencies... Stay relaxed and you will see an increase in scores


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Isaac, when you keep tension in your hand you will flinch and have inconsistencies... Stay relaxed and you will see an increase in scores


So do you activate it by just rotating your fingers or a mix of both BT and rotation?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Adam, she can't make it this year :'(

There is one way to shoot a hinge correctly, trough the rotation caused by squeezing your shoulder blades together. When you pull through the release the pressure on you index finger that slows the release transfers to the pinky/ring fingers. This pressure transfer causes the release to fire. I draw, relax, aim and pull through the shot. When I am relaxed the release fires naturally, when I hold tension in my had the release slows and shoots marginal shots that although they aim good they are poor shots... And you know it. When I am relaxed the release fires smooth and about 7-8seconds into the process. Bad shots aim better because I'm pulling into the release more, not letting it fire. This is why different releases need to be set at different speeds.

When you get to full draw, if you are not relaxed you aren't doing it right.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

That sounds a lot like how I shoot it. Get to full draw, anchor, pin on target, relax hand COMPLETELY (if you see any pics of me shooting, I have it set stiffer than anybody I know because my index finger doesn't like to curl without putting tension on it, so I just let it hang out far and relaxed) and I pull my back muscle in. As I pull with my back, keeping no tension on my fingers or the handle, it goes off by a combination of the pressure on my fingers pulling against it, and my elbow being pulled back and down, which adds to the hinge being rotated. I don't consciously let my fingers roll it, and I don't think they do whether I think about it or not. It's so close to going off already that the fingers don't do much of the firing. It's all the back pulling against the handle at an angle, making it rotate. But what you described sounds a lot closer to how I do it and a lot farther from how I've heard other people talk about relaxing/rotating fingers to fire.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't get to full draw, rotate the release until it fires.... 

i basically do what adam does, but the release does rotate; has to or it will never go off. When you pull through the shot and your elbow is moving back and down the release rotates in your hand. this will cause the needed rotation and the release will fire. if you hold into the thumb peg the release will slow and not fire if you pull into the peg. Pulling into the peg stops teh rotation. 

for an experiment, draw the bow and hold very very deep on teh thumb peg and pull hard through the shot.. you'll see that it takes for ever if at all for the release to fire and teh sightpicture goes from good to bad. next draw, come to anchor and relax but keep pulling through the shot(takes a cold hinge or its gonna fire too early) you will see a little softer sight picture, but teh shot will break much much cleaner and feel much better(adam you know exactly what i'm talking about).

watch both griv videos on shooting releases, teh one from las and the one on grivtech


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, I see what your saying Jake. I'll have to play with that method a little more.

Adam's way of shooting a hinge is pretty much identical to the way I shoot. I have my release set very cold (cause of the way my hand sits when it's anchored) but I don't consciously let my first finger give to the pressure. I'm sure there is some movement, because like you said, the release wouldn't go off without. I just try to keep my hand as neutral as possible and keep my mind in my back muscles. 

I'm gonna go grab my bow and do some blank bailing...


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

isaacdahl said:


> I like my Zenith comfort 3d plus extended (sure is a long name, lol). It's no frills and fits my hand nicely.
> 
> Might also be shooting a custom job I designed for both of the Jake's (N77 and AK13). I sure hope these guys are happy with the final product...
> View attachment 1275609


How much for one of your custom ones?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Adam and I shoot the same way.. Relaxed through the shot,constant pull with a relaxed hand


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Z7XtremeBoy said:


> How much for one of your custom ones?





isaacdahl said:


> PM sent


I would like to know too.


----------

